# [SOLVED] Windows Office H&amp;S 2010



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!
I am unable to finish the download of my Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010. When the download its finish, I have this message. 'Microsoft office home and student 2010 encountered an error during setup' 
And I have close bouton. Please help me, what I should do? Thanks you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Hi where are you downloading it from


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

I have the cd, with product key


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*



Momowii92 said:


> PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!
> I am unable to finish the download of my Microsoft Office Home and Student 2010. When the download its finish, I have this message. 'Microsoft office home and student 2010 encountered an error during setup'
> And I have close bouton. Please help me, what I should do? Thanks you!


Then this is ^ not what your doing your trying to install from a disc check the disc is clean and free of scratches and also clean the cd\dvd drive


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

I allready did that. But not working...


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Can we download the trial, and then activate it with a product key?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

you could try it http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/try/ I cannot promise it will work


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Your welcome


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

No, its not working.. Same problem...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Run sfc /scannow Use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

What is corrupted files?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Exactly what it say's sometimes system file get screwed up and need fixing


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Oh, the scan is under running. i'll see..


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

And, they will repair it automaticly?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Should do but lets see how things go


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

'Succesfully repaired'
'The system files repair will changes will take effect after the next reboot.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Reboot and then try again with MS office


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Still dont working... ^^


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

are you receiving any error message


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

The same .. 'Microsoft office home and student 2010 encountered an error during setup'


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

The same one. 'Microsoft office home and student 2010 encountered an error during setup'


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Try renaming the ‘Microsoft Help’ folder and then install Office.



Follow the steps given below to rename the Microsoft Help Folder:



1. Click on Start > All Programs > Accessories > Run > Type %Programdata% and Click OK

2. Rename the 'Microsoft Help' folder as 'Microsoft Help. OLD'





Now try installing Office and check if it works


or try this if that does not work 

Try to install Office in Clean-boot to verify if any Non-Microsoft application is raising permission issues. Visit the link below to know how to start Windows 7 in clean boot:



How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7



Note: after troubleshooting ensure to restart the computer in Normal mode.


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Still, not working :'(


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Did you follow the instructions for method 2


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

yes, i do


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

which way did you try your install from the disc or download if you only tried the one try the other,read through here How to troubleshoot problems when you install or uninstall programs on a Windows-based computer have you tried running it as administrator,checked in event viewer for any problems with windows installer


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

I already try this, this afternoon


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

i am restarting the 'fix it ' for the installing programs, will see


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

You tried everything I posted in that case what did you get from event viewer


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

Me, its Microsoft Office Single Image 2010?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

see post 30


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

what is event viewer?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

See this Event Viewer - Open and Use in Windows 7 - Windows 7 Forums
I will catch up tomorrow as it is 1am and I should go to bed


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

OKay, thanks you! Good night


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Office H&S 2010*

My office works! Thanks god!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it which option worked for you


----------



## Momowii92 (Sep 19, 2012)

I download the fix it program, and i choose 3 programs to clean. and he do this work, and i can finally download it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What did you clean


----------



## parlikad (Sep 30, 2012)

MS office enterprise 2007 is used in my HP computer. The powerpoint alone whenever open ed opens very slowly and this hang up causes me inability to use the ppt files. All others viz., word, excel are working fine. I tried reinstalling MS Office enterprise 2007. Ppt works for a few minutes but then the same problem. What is wrong?


----------

